# Rosie had triplets



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

So excited, these are my first triplets. 6# doeling, 7# doeling and 8# buckling. I will get more pictures when they are all dry and cute. They have all been up and nursed. The last girl was breech and her cord broke before she delivered so I had to pull her. She needed turned upside down and suctioned but seems ok now.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are beautiful!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe....those are some nice sized triplets!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Kudos to you for knowing what to do! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

​ 6# doeling - Misty Morn​


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

7# doeling - Rainy Day


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

:kidblue:8# buckling - Mama's favorite


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

The triplets are growing and gaining weight. Picture of them using mom for a jungle gym.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aww!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Adorable! Congratulations!! arty:


----------

